# New AMT slot cars



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Hope this link works:

http://secure.campaigner.com/Campaigner/Public/t.show?NIDc--9dPD-Dzlba3

Large scale - any new stuff is all good if you ask me. :thumbsup:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I hope they do 1/43rd. AMT did do 1/43rd models.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Linky no worky for me... but I'm guessing it's the same thing as these?

http://www.hobbylinc.com/amt_slot_cars

Gonna keep cruising around looking for a link with actual pictures.
I agree, anyone else making new slot car stuff is good news.

--rick

edit: just clicked again and it worked. good stuff! :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hold the BUS! Check out the ones planned for 2012...

http://slotcarnews.blogspot.com/2011/08/amt-makes-slot-cars.html

I am digging all these kits. May need to pick up a couple of these...

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Whoa!!! I'm gonna have to get me one of those Novas!
Does anyone know what price point we are lookin at here?


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

So how many of us enjoy the bigger scale cars as well as the HO Scale ?

Thx Doba for the heads up . I recently built a 66 NOVA by AMT for hardbody oval racing . My chassis is an Parma FCR powered by a sealed Death Star motor .

I still enjoy HO for home racing .

Gonzo


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I started a thread on them here:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=336930

I am SOOOO excited about the Batmobile and Green Hornet cars.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Whoa!!! I'm gonna have to get me one of those Novas!
> Does anyone know what price point we are lookin at here?


The link above you was a sales site and they had them for retail $59.99 selling for around $43.00 , Seems a little high to me , $35 would be more reasonable


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I would just like some chassis. I have some model car bodies to put on them.


----------



## wnovess99onebay (Aug 9, 2010)

I was uber disappointed in their body choices. It's always the same 'ol crap with these companies. I think they better release a part number for just a chassis other wise this thing will fail. I already have seen the wholesale prices on these and a dealer can still sell them for around 50 to 55 dollars, which is a bit below MSRP, and still make out fine.


----------

